# Have you guys seen this tool??



## BarcelonaGuy

I was given a demo on a new tool someone is selling here in San Diego. 

You use it to give joint compound a decorative looking texture.

Actually I don't have a photo of the tool itself but you can see it on their web site. http://www.SewardsECD.net

Here is one of the samples we made at the class. Nothing mind boggling but I can see distinct uses for this tool. 

I have a few more pics in my web site of the sample boards we made at the class. Check it out you might find a use for it too. 
http://EuropeanPaintandTextures.com


----------



## LAD

Neat tool. Seen it and others like it. Here in the Midwest (Chicago area), stomped, textured, ceilings/walls are not to 'hot' so never really had a use for it.


----------



## mistcoat

It's just Artex isn't it?
First time I recall seeing it was the mid 1970's.


----------



## Retired

Is not Artex a UK product similar to our drywall or Sheetrock compound or "muds"? There is a similar chart or poster showing very close to the same effects here by "Muralo" who make a heavybodied paint they call texture paint. Much the same, another company "Behr", manufacture a texture paint and a textured paint that will hold tooling with all manner of things including such oddiments as chopsticks, seashells,loofahs and even cast off Christmas ornaments. Pernaps now even some live things for greater effect in the spirit of Banksy..


----------



## Retired

LAD said:


> Neat tool. Seen it and others like it. Here in the Midwest (Chicago area), stomped, textured, ceilings/walls are not to 'hot' so never really had a use for it.


Why am I thinking a chunk of broomstick and a frisbee?


----------



## DCW

No I've never seen this type of thing before.
Mabe somebody else?


----------



## Retired

..and you probably won't either..


----------



## mistcoat

Retired said:


> Is not Artex a UK product similar to our drywall or Sheetrock compound or "muds"?


I would imagine it is the same/similar. Do you folks do much of it over there?
It has had it's day here. Artex have produced a skim coat called Smooth-it to go over their Artex patterns now :blink:










Most HO's are either completely having it removed or getting a plasterer in to skim coat it with a couple of finish coats.


----------



## Retired

mistcoat said:


> I would imagine it is the same/similar. Do you folks do much of it over there?
> It has had it's day here. Artex have produced a skim coat called Smooth-it to go over their Artex patterns now :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most HO's are either completely having it removed or getting a plasterer in to skim coat it with a couple of finish coats.


 
Difficult to say for certain. "We" use tons literally of gypsum products many from U.S.Gypsum. Our drywall or "Sheetrock" (a registered trademark) is used widely. The texturing or figurative work can be done using Gypsum or lime or several of the "texture" or "textured" paints. The textured paint being those with one or more elements in suspension. 

Interesting that on the Artex package it looks as if one gets a free trowel to do as you say is being done. LOL 

Europe and UK have a bit of an edge on us so far as real plastering is done. For the bible on plastering I suggest, Millar c. the late 1890s


----------



## mistcoat

Any plastering, I leave to my friends to do if I have a job which requires it. The book could be a worthwhile read tho'. Thank you Sir :thumbsup:

You mention Sheetrock/Drywall. I have Knauf Drywall in my town. 

I have sprayed some ceilings in their computer rooms a few years back. The place is massive. An eye opener but simple and very clever. The place makes ££££millions per week.


----------



## Retired

Originals of Millar are usually not able to be taken from library premises. Reprints were when I bought mine years ago were about 150 USD. The saving grace is that it's a bit more than just a handbook. 

Real plastering? Same here. Enlist a pro and save the headaches. This opposed to taping and drywall repair and maybe a little fancy work.

All that "tool" does is create suction and then the mud is knocked down with a trowel or darby.


----------



## Think Faux

I would like a picture of this tool


----------



## mudbone

mistcoat said:


> Any plastering, I leave to my friends to do if I have a job which requires it. The book could be a worthwhile read tho'. Thank you Sir :thumbsup:
> 
> You mention Sheetrock/Drywall. I have Knauf Drywall in my town.
> 
> I have sprayed some ceilings in their computer rooms a few years back. The place is massive. An eye opener but simple and very clever. The place makes ££££millions per week.


 Thats E-nauf then!:whistling2:


----------



## george p

i love this place


----------



## AMD4EVER

mistcoat said:


> I would imagine it is the same/similar. Do you folks do much of it over there?
> It has had it's day here. Artex have produced a skim coat called Smooth-it to go over their Artex patterns now :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most HO's are either completely having it removed or getting a plasterer in to skim coat it with a couple of finish coats.



Is this not just overpriced Joint Compound?


----------

